# sorting suggestion



## wheels413 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorting by episode number. For example when i record Lost from two different channels it will pick up the episodes that I am missing I would like to be able to put them sorted in order by episode number. Otherwise I have to take the time to look at the info to watch them in the proper order. I also would like to be able to sort into folders named by me such as "Favorite movies" or "Sports" so I could merge folders. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

wheels413 said:


> Any thoughts?


I like both of these ideas.

I might not use them a lot, but they'd be really useful every once in a while.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

The sort by episode would be really handy for syndicated shows. For example, Cheers. It was on TV Land for a while and they were shown mostly in order of episode #. But there are some that I saved that are out of order. Particularly the first & last episodes and the 100th episode special. It would be nice to be able to sort them so that they were in order.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I would LOVE this feature. Right now I am catching up on Will & Grace and have to scroll through 50 eps to find the next one (although they are mostly in order).


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice suggestion! I agree. I would definitely like to see an option to sort by episode number.


----------

